# Job Seeker Visa



## thangavel (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for all providing such great informations to get in Germany. I'm newbie to this forum. I have started looking to German oppurtunities, and have below question about that. Could you please some one can help me to sort it out.?

If i apply IT Job(s) in German with Job seeker visa, Will the company/consultancy accept this visa to process further?

It would be great lets start a whatsapp group to discuss. Kindly suggest.


Regards,

Thangavel


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The job seeker visa allows you to stay in Germany and look for jobs. It does not help in getting a work permit once you are offered a job - they are separate issues. Check the blue card for the latter.


----------

